# Cobra S2 Offset Driver.



## gripitripit (Aug 8, 2011)

I bought this last week as I could not get along with my Hi-Bore Monster which was 9.5 degree with stiff shaft. 
I went for 11.5 degree with reg shaft and. 
Hit a fair few balls on the range and was very impressed. 
Took it on the course yesterday and it made a huge difference. I used it on 14 holes and 10 of them were straight down the middle. All went past the 220 mark and 3 ended up over 250 yards. 
It inspired confidence and felt good when you hit a good one. 
I would recommend to anyone who like me has a bad slice.


----------

